# Young Archer's Forum 2011 Spring Turkey contest kill thread



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey found the thread, do u want me to repost the pictures and stats again.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i hate you elite  jk jk jk, nice turkey :O


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is the bird agian








beard was 10 inch, spurs 1 1/4 inch, wieght 20 pounds, shoot with the bow.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

way to go team two!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good job! so I guess team 2 is now on the board!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good job, I guess team 2 is now in the board! way to go.
is that a 2 blade bloodrunner on the end of that arrow?


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

yes its a two blade bloodrunner, shoot him right above his legs so he wasnt mobile but i didnt hit too high, he flew and crashed and found him on the on the spot dead, took a little looking tho. I woulda had camera footage but my camera ran out of batteries right when i started to film him, only got him struting. The toms are hened up big time right now at the club, i watched this bird alot before the season and timed when he was comeing in a field. shot him at 6 pm. Dead bird


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good job, ya right now for us they are getting henned up, last weekend we had a few heading our way since we could hear them gobling as they were making their way to us and then they got henned up and went away, so I put the bow up nd got the mossberg 20 gauge out since I don't want to be taking any chances right now, but after I put one down I will get my bow back out.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

There's a problem, never put it down. My thought is if I can kill them with the gun I can kill them with a bow. Well good luck


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya well our problem is that all the turkeys we had here are now gone somewhere else.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

well almost killed anthor one, haha anybody else even seeing any?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Elite Archery said:


> well almost killed anthor one, haha anybody else even seeing any?


My season started Friday and its been snowin since. Even though its been snowin I went out all weekend and chased a few around but could not sneek close enough. Its tough huntin them without a blind but i'll get one eventually.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Missed one today without a blind. Shot in the brush and hit a twig in front of him.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we got closer to them this time, but they went another way where it's not our land that we can hunt, figures right? Oh well just have 2 try again.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

if i had a gun all these times i could have killed four, figures right


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite Archery said:


> if i had a gun all these times i could have killed four, figures right


yep just like with deer hunting, or elk hunting, u go walk out in the woods just cause w/out a gun or a bow and deer are running everywhere, then u go back and get your bow and there isn't any deer there at all.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just went out tonight and almost got one. I could see two toms coming up a fence line along a CRP field. I went along to the other side of the field and sat up behind a tree. About 20 minutes later the two toms cut across the CRP field to the other side. I decided they wern't going to come my way. I walked down to the other side of the CRP field between the CRP field and a bean field. I just kneeled down when the two toms came over a little hill in the CRP field. They were out in the bean field to what I thought was about 35 yards. I pulled back and split the pins between my 30 and 40 to estimate 35 yards. I took the shot and could see the arrow going perfect, but then it took a nosedive and went just under its chest. The toms took off never to be seen again. I must have misjudged the yardage. probably about 40-45. I'm getting a blistering 240fps with my bow and my pins gaps arn't to close so it shot low from the misjudged yardage.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well i saw 3 this morning, I didnt get any shots tho, i have 3rd season in 3 weeks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

didn't go out this weekend, we had a men's prayer breakfast @ church that morning.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

went saturday and man they were hot, didnt call one in but got close enough to a struting tom at 60 yards, i shoot 55 and it hit his bottom wing feather in full strut so nothing happend, he kept one struting but father out. I have shoot at 5 turkeys this year and killed the one with my old bow but yet to stick one with the new bow, also my buddy messed up with his and my other buddy got one at 35 yards with out the blind, hard to do.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite Archery said:


> went saturday and man they were hot, didnt call one in but got close enough to a struting tom at 60 yards, i shoot 55 and it hit his bottom wing feather in full strut so nothing happend, he kept one struting but father out. I have shoot at 5 turkeys this year and killed the one with my old bow but yet to stick one with the new bow, also my buddy messed up with his and my other buddy got one at 35 yards with out the blind, hard to do.


oh well, it happens and I go by the u will miss 100% of the shots u don't take, but I do consider effective range as well when I say that lol!


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm known to hit 60 yards just a new bow. I'm never afraid to take a shoot or try.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish that was me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Elite Archery said:


> I'm known to hit 60 yards just a new bow. I'm never afraid to take a shoot or try.


What is your new bow?


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Elite Pulse all black


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Finally got one on the ground. It wasnt with my bow. I got discouraged after the mishap i had earlier this season so i took the shotgun out. 18 pounds 10 inch beard 1 inch spurs


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Saw two turkeys today a tom and a hen. The tom was out in my pasture strut'in around trying to get close to the hen. I would have grabbed my bow and snuck around behind them in the CRP but I had to go to church to pass my comfermation class that was at 7:00 and the turkeys were out in the field at 6:45.I managed to get a pic. I'm going tomarro morning though to see if I can find him. He couldn't have gone to far from here. He might be roosting in my neighbors trees.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite Archery said:


> I'm known to hit 60 yards just a new bow. I'm never afraid to take a shoot or try.


ya ikwum I was just saying for me for example if I got a mule deer at 60 yards and I have a strong crosswind that is affecting my aim I will not take the shot, or if that mule deer is quartering to me a little too much or is walking I would 99% of the time not take that shot in those conditions since I would not want to accidentally wound it instead of killing it ukwim? But that's just my ethics. Now on a turkey most of the time it's either a kill or feathers although u can accidentally wound one although that rarely happens.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Saw two turkeys today a tom and a hen. The tom was out in my pasture strut'in around trying to get close to the hen. I would have grabbed my bow and snuck around behind them in the CRP but I had to go to church to pass my comfermation class that was at 7:00 and the turkeys were out in the field at 6:45.I managed to get a pic. I'm going tomarro morning though to see if I can find him. He couldn't have gone to far from here. He might be roosting in my neighbors trees.


awesome, good luck to ya!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

jaho said:


> View attachment 1046184
> Finally got one on the ground. It wasnt with my bow. I got discouraged after the mishap i had earlier this season so i took the shotgun out. 18 pounds 10 inch beard 1 inch spurs


allright so that's 30 points for your team! nice bird man!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well got up at 6:00 this smorning before school and it payed off. I was out set up and all ready to go at about 6:50. I didn't get any responces until 7:05 or 7:10. I could hear a gobbler way across the road about a 1/2 mile away. I kept callin and he kept getting closer. It was about 7:30 and he finally came across the road. He came down The valley in the trees and was getting closer, and closer. I had my arrow nocked and my release hooked. I was sitting next to a cedar tree with my b-mobile decoy and my hen decoy about 15 yards infront of me. I could hear the turkey coming through the CRP field that was on the other side of the fence that was next to the cedar tree. I could see him come behind the cedar tree. With no blind I drew back with the bow towards the ground so he couldn't see any movement. He didn't spot me when I drew back even though he was only 5 steps infront of me. He got out into the open were I was exposed. Even though I didn't move He could tell something wasn't right. He walked back the way he came and went across the fence. He was coming across the CRP field And I stood up while I was still at full draw. I went next to the cedar tree and the fence. He was walking across the CRP field and was about 20 yards. I put my pin in the sweet spot and took the shot. Complete pass through right in the heart with an amazing bloodtrail that was only about 15 yards long. 

Turkey weighed 17.75 lbs. Beard was 4.5" long spurs were 1/2 long each. Shot with bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Well got up at 6:00 this smorning before school and it payed off. I was out set up and all ready to go at about 6:50. I didn't get any responces until 7:05 or 7:10. I could hear a gobbler way across the road about a 1/2 mile away. I kept callin and he kept getting closer. It was about 7:30 and he finally came across the road. He came down The valley in the trees and was getting closer, and closer. I had my arrow nocked and my release hooked. I was sitting next to a cedar tree with my b-mobile decoy and my hen decoy about 15 yards infront of me. I could hear the turkey coming through the CRP field that was on the other side of the fence that was next to the cedar tree. I could see him come behind the cedar tree. With no blind I drew back with the bow towards the ground so he couldn't see any movement. He didn't spot me when I drew back even though he was only 5 steps infront of me. He got out into the open were I was exposed. Even though I didn't move He could tell something wasn't right. He walked back the way he came and went across the fence. He was coming across the CRP field And I stood up while I was still at full draw. I went next to the cedar tree and the fence. He was walking across the CRP field and was about 20 yards. I put my pin in the sweet spot and took the shot. Complete pass through right in the heart with an amazing bloodtrail that was only about 15 yards long.
> 
> Turkey weighed 17.75 lbs. Beard was 4.5" long spurs were 1/2 long each. Shot with bow.


nice turkey.. Is that a meriman? (i think thats what its called) it sounds sounds somethin like that.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice turkey.. Is that a meriman? (i think thats what its called) it sounds sounds somethin like that.


Ya its a merriam turkey. Its about the only kind of turkey I see around here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

theres a hell of a lot of turkeys is Nebraska. i love merriams looks, with the white tail, its nice


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome man, well that's 23.25 plus 50 so 73.25 is your score for your team. great job!


outdoorkid1 said:


> Well got up at 6:00 this smorning before school and it payed off. I was out set up and all ready to go at about 6:50. I didn't get any responces until 7:05 or 7:10. I could hear a gobbler way across the road about a 1/2 mile away. I kept callin and he kept getting closer. It was about 7:30 and he finally came across the road. He came down The valley in the trees and was getting closer, and closer. I had my arrow nocked and my release hooked. I was sitting next to a cedar tree with my b-mobile decoy and my hen decoy about 15 yards infront of me. I could hear the turkey coming through the CRP field that was on the other side of the fence that was next to the cedar tree. I could see him come behind the cedar tree. With no blind I drew back with the bow towards the ground so he couldn't see any movement. He didn't spot me when I drew back even though he was only 5 steps infront of me. He got out into the open were I was exposed. Even though I didn't move He could tell something wasn't right. He walked back the way he came and went across the fence. He was coming across the CRP field And I stood up while I was still at full draw. I went next to the cedar tree and the fence. He was walking across the CRP field and was about 20 yards. I put my pin in the sweet spot and took the shot. Complete pass through right in the heart with an amazing bloodtrail that was only about 15 yards long.
> 
> Turkey weighed 17.75 lbs. Beard was 4.5" long spurs were 1/2 long each. Shot with bow.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya didn't hear a peep of a turkey today. What's the score for all teams


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know which team's exactly since those who have killed haven't said what team they're on but the team u r on elite archery is in the lead by a little bit.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I don't know which team's exactly since those who have killed haven't said what team they're on but the team u r on elite archery is in the lead by a little bit.


I'm on team 5


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Team 2 for me


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

team 4 for me


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going out saturday so hopefully I will be able to help out team #2!!


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Go ahead texas, im going all day everyday might be able to bad a bigger bird, just wish we could have had two birds, and yes i know why. Also got gobblers on film shock gobbling yeasterday,. pretty sick


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys i went this weekend agian as planed and took a buddy, we couldnt get some gobblers to come to use so we set out on the other side of them and lord and behold two out of the three came struting in and i do not lie the first gobbler had a beard over 14 inches. I have never seen anything like it. i went to shoot him and the fireing pin malfunctioned. turkeys ran. haha but leting yall know if you have heard anything like this.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite Archery said:


> Hey guys i went this weekend agian as planed and took a buddy, we couldnt get some gobblers to come to use so we set out on the other side of them and lord and behold two out of the three came struting in and i do not lie the first gobbler had a beard over 14 inches. I have never seen anything like it. i went to shoot him and the fireing pin malfunctioned. turkeys ran. haha but leting yall know if you have heard anything like this.


wow that's awesome, maybe next time! ya one of our buddies down here killed a turkey that had 4 beards on it, and each were over 10 inches, the whole turkey scored over 80 points and that's w/out a 25 or 50 points for bow shooting since it was just the turkey's score! we went out Friday and didn;t even hear a gobble, maybe next time though.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well went today and it was way to windy and a little hot so might try in the moring


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I went out and the gobblers were already all henned up


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Went out today on some WMA and ended up shooting another tom with my shotgun. Same size as the last one i got this year


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well thats good


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well went out this morning and had some jakes come in so i took this one. he has a 4 1/2 inch beard and had little round spurs that you couldnt really measure and weight was only 10.5 and its for team 4 

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/041301952109002.jpg


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

only 10 pounds? looks a little bigger. but congrats!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well thats what the scale said but it could be off


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh nice. well anyways its a turkey! better than me with squat!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya just checked the scale with a ten pund weight and it read 8.5 so it it was a pound and half off it would still only be 12 pounds


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

awirtz26 said:


> well went out this morning and had some jakes come in so i took this one. he has a 4 1/2 inch beard and had little round spurs that you couldnt really measure and weight was only 10.5 and its for team 4
> 
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/041301952109002.jpg


good job! so team 4's points not including the last one for our team is 65 points w/ the 50 points extra for it being killed w/ a bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Took my dad out this eveing on a turkey hunt. I spotted about 10 off in a pasture. We got set up and I called them in for him. He shot it with a shotgun but I also brought my bow along incase we could get another shot. This is my dads 5th turkey and he hasn't shot one in about 6 years so he was pretty exited. Doesn't count for points just thought you guys would want to see it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Shot a turkey yesterday. Will post pics. 23lbs., 10 in. beard, 1in. spurs. Actually shot two with one shot but didn't take a pic of the other one.

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

shoot anthor one with the bow, didnt top the scale of my last bird, and also messed up on three birds with my new gun. fireing pin broke, so those turkeys are some lucky birds. i woulda been tagged out a while ago. but season closes may 1st. suuuckssss


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elite Archery said:


> shoot anthor one with the bow, didnt top the scale of my last bird, and also messed up on three birds with my new gun. fireing pin broke, so those turkeys are some lucky birds. i woulda been tagged out a while ago. but season closes may 1st. suuuckssss


I can only shoot one man.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here he is. 23lbs on the dot. 10in beard, and 1in. spurs.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

nice bird


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> nice bird


Thanks man

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

what kind?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> what kind?


Looks like an eastern turkey


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Looks like an eastern turkey


Yeah.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite Archery said:


> shoot anthor one with the bow, didnt top the scale of my last bird, and also messed up on three birds with my new gun. fireing pin broke, so those turkeys are some lucky birds. i woulda been tagged out a while ago. but season closes may 1st. suuuckssss


good for you man, u would be racking them up 4 your team if we could submit 2 turkys but I left it at one since some states can only kill one to make it fair for everyone.

congrats to your dad outdoor kid1


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13;1060709571
Here he is. 23lbs on the dot. 10in beard said:


> nice, then team 2 has 35 more points.
> congrats, maybe next time get a picture of him under a treee and not by the shop vacuum lol jk.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> good for you man, u would be racking them up 4 your team if we could submit 2 turkys but I left it at one since some states can only kill one to make it fair for everyone.
> 
> congrats to your dad outdoor kid1


If we can only enter one can we replace the first turkey with a bigger one?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> nice, then team 2 has 35 more points.
> congrats, maybe next time get a picture of him under a treee and not by the shop vacuum lol jk.


Sorry about the PM. I added wrong. Haha and will do! That was on my garage floor.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If we can only enter one can we replace the first turkey with a bigger one?


I would think so.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What is are the scores??

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just added up the scores.
Team 1- 0 points
Team 2- 117.5 points
Team 3- 0 points
Team 4- 95 points
Team 5- 73.5 points

Good job to all!! Kill some turkeys!!!

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If we can only enter one can we replace the first turkey with a bigger one?


yep, sure can, just pm me if you or anybody here if any of you guys have a situation like that where u want to replace your turkey w/ a bigger one please PM me first.
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for doing that for me, I appreciate it!


archerykid13 said:


> Just added up the scores.
> Team 1- 0 points
> Team 2- 117.5 points
> Team 3- 0 points
> ...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> thanks for doing that for me, I appreciate it!


No problem Clint!

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Are we still doing the turkey contest because I think it is still running fine.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Are we still doing the turkey contest because I think it is still running fine.


Yeah. It's still gong. Just nobody has bagged a turkey in a few days.

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

no one has stuck a turkey in a while, come on guys!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

My season ended a long time ago.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Elite Archery said:


> no one has stuck a turkey in a while, come on guys!


My season ended may 31. What states are still open?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Uh mine ended may 3rd


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

mine ended at the end of April, our season doesnt last long at all down here and I didnt hunt every weekend, the only place we had to hunt was where I deer hunted here in Florida last year and there are good turkeys there, but when turkey season comes around each year they move to a big pasture on somebody else's property and never come close enough.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The contest ends July 1st guys, I hope whoever still has turkey season in will get some on the ground.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have never heard a turkey season go on past june.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well there are/were a few that ended sometime at the end of June so on July 1st I will end the contest and announce the winning team and then whoever is on the winning team will have to contact me or I contact them to get their home addresses for the wrist slings.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

allright no more waiting on this the contest has officially ended and I will post a new thread of the winning team!
Clint


----------

